# Cam Recommendations?



## spicergoat31 (Dec 25, 2014)

so i have been saving up for a cam for my car and was wondering what anyone might recommend, looking for complete cam kit, car is and 06 A4 and a daily with 106 on the odo. please help!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Any other power mods on the car yet?


----------



## spicergoat31 (Dec 25, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> Any other power mods on the car yet?


car has kooks headers, high flow cats and corsa sport exhaust, also a vararamm, and diablo intune tuner.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can go fairly big at around ~.600 lift and ~230 duration with a good tune _IF_ you put in a higher stall converter. To keep the stock converter you'll probably have to go a little smaller. My go-to guy is Ed Curtis at Flowtech Induction. He has a request card that you fill in with your mods and goals and he recommends. Asking a cam expert such as him is always better than using anecdotal stories from the internet IMHO. You usually get "I got XXX peak HP from an X" relying on what they consider to be drive-able and ignoring how the cam performs outside of peak. Another thing to consider is cam profile. Some aggressive ones may require checking or replacing of springs every 20,000 miles or so which is fine with some and not with others,


----------

